# those curved stilt things



## Demonic Dante (Feb 5, 2005)

i was wondering if anyone knew if they are hard to balance on


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

NM I was confused, this was referring to the stilts post under this.


----------



## Toepincher (Jan 23, 2004)

It may take you some time to perfect but in everything you got to practice. I just saw some of these on ebay for 350.00 with free shipping. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=310&item=7133558382&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


Toepincher xx


----------



## Demonic Dante (Feb 5, 2005)

cool thx o i will ask 4 a pair for my b day


----------



## Chester Baron (Feb 22, 2005)

If you are talking about the velocity stilts. . .I have a pair. If you have done some work on a trampoline or even just jumped around on one that is what the stilts are like. They are tough to balance on at first but practice is key. I have begun to make some crazy costumes to incorporate them and I think it will add a whole new demension which is the main reason why I got them. I used to do gymnastics so I think that helps me on them some but there are plenty of people who never have and they learned preaty quick. Let me know if you want to know more about them. I would say not to get them on e-bay though. You want to get a new pair not used.
www.cheaperinbulk.com carries them and they seem to have the best deal.
There are forums out there for people who have them if you want some of the info that I found cause I did a lot of research before I bought mine. Hope this helps you out some.


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

I thought they were called Springstilts or something like that? I've heard that they're a lot easier to use than normal drywall stilts.


----------

